# Great used boat deals in Boulder



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi everyone. Check out these great consignment boats we have in the Boulder CKS rental shop. Please come visit our shop to check them out. We are slowly adding to our retail gear for sale. We have Wildwasser Hipster and Eldo XT sprayskirts in stock, as well as the best pogies you'll ever use. We have some Werner rio paddles, and should have higher end paddles soon. We can special order anything we don't have, and normally get it within a day. We hope to grow into your local boulder paddleshop. Please advise me on items we should have available. We are here to serve you, so let us know what you need. 

Red jackson allstar- $350
Yellow jackson megarocker-$585
Orange prijon release- $350
Orange prijon creeker 225-$400
Red dagger medieval -$350
Blue liquid logic huck -$250 OBO
Blue liquid logic space cadet -$250 OBO



Thanks,
Nick Wigston
Whitewater Tube/ CKS Rental Center
1717 15th Street
Boulder, CO 80302
720-239-2179
[email protected]
Open daily 10-6


----------



## rainman29 (Jun 10, 2005)

Nick

Any plans to get a Jackson Super Hero in the rental fleet?


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Probably not this year. This is the first year we are a CKS rental center, so we started a little small. If it's successful this year, then will have a much bigger selection next year. Keep in touch. 

Thanks, nick


----------



## cheifitj (Jun 25, 2008)

Please have some replacement gaskets for dry tops and dry suits. I hate that I have to order gaskets online and can't find them locally. All the surrounding shops seem to have closed down.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks. We will get some in. I also plan on offering gasket repair. Thanks for the response.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Here is a link to see the list of consignment boats with prices and photos. http://s195452282.onlinehome.us/whitewatertubing.com/WWT/?page_id=1391


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

seriously $350 for the medievel? dang. i think i bought one in 2004 for less.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

the medeivel has hardly been used. that's why it's $350. We also let the owner's of the consignment boats choose the price.


----------

